# Goofing around with Macromedia Fireworks



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

I just got macromedia fireworks yesterday so i started messing around with it to learn my way around it.
This is the first thing i made, and i personally thought it came out decent...at least for my first time. lol
hope this works...









That came from this:









so i didn't change too much...changed the background and gave the wolf a "ghostly" look and used a "dodge" tool to make him look whiter.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Not bad. Now you can give us all sorts of neat graphics.


----------



## fantasticaqua (Jun 1, 2006)

Pretty nice work kid.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

hehe mines green 

yes i know its not the best i can do, but it was quick

good work scuba kid, you do it much?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

When you said fireworks I figured you meant you made an anmiation of animated fireworks. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Bear said:


> hehe mines green
> 
> yes i know its not the best i can do, but it was quick
> 
> good work scuba kid, you do it much?


hehe, i like that. lol. did you use Fireworks or Photoshop, or something else?
and nah, i dont do it too much, i just started out. I'm a nOOB. :withstup: lol I'm learning though and having fun with it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Here are a couple things i did with Photoshop...
I used the cut-out feature and a couple other things to make these photos look kinda cartoon-like.




















Came from....



















not much, but again, im a noobie. lol


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

i've been doin a little graphic and web design for a few years now, ur not bad, keep it up


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you. 
I'd be interested in seeing more of your graphics work. What kind of stuff do you make and what program do you use?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmm. Isn't it odd that we don't have a fireworks simulator program on the market? 

Anyway, kewl pics!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I really just use dream weaver, notepad, and photoshop. I dont really have ne graphics do show you b/c most of mine are finalizing the cartooning I do. But I could send you to my website, but that will only have a little of my graphic design.
http://www.bearswebdesign.com

yes i know that is a business site, but no I am not trying to spam


----------

